# Jetta GLI vs Audi A3 Sedan



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Which one would you rather buy between a fully loaded Jetta GLI and a base Audi A3 2.0 TFSI quattro? The Audi is merely $3,510 more expensive.

*Jetta GLI - $36,885*
- 2.0 TSI, 210 hp, in-line 4-cylinder, direct fuel injection, turbocharged with intercooler.
- 6-speed automatic DSG with Tiptronic® and sport mode.
- Metallic Paint
- 18" alloy wheels 'Bathurst' with all-season tires
- Vienna Leather, Titan Black / Red stitching
- Technology Package includes:
• Sport and Leather Package equipment
• Bi-Xenon headlights with Adaptive Front-light System (AFS)
• Fender® Premium Audio System − 400-watt digital sound package (8 speakers plus subwoofer)
• LED signature Daytime Running Lights (DRL)
• Rearview camera with static guiding lines
• RNS 315 navigation system − touch screen and single CD player
- Length (mm)	4,628
- Width (mm)	1,778
- Height (mm)	1,454
- Wheelbase (mm)	2,651

*Audi A3 Sedan - $40,395*
- 2.0 TFSI, 4 CYL., 220 HP, quattro 6-Speed S tronic
- Metallic Paint
- 17" 5-Arm alloy wheels
- Leather seating surfaces Panoramic roof
- MMI Radio w/ 5.8” colour display Sirius satellite radio
- Audi sound system
- Power lumbar for driver seat Alarm
- Pre-sense Basic
- Bluetooth
- Power and heated exterior mirrors Power driver seat
- Audi xenon plus headlights
- LED Tail lamps
- Automatic headlamp leveling
- High gloss window surrounds
- Driver information system monochrome 
- Heated front seats
- 3-Spoke leather multifunction steering wheel
- Audi Music Interface
- Tire Pressure Monitoring System









Note: Prices are MSRPs in CDN$, which includes Freight & PDI, before fees and taxes


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I struggle to take this seriously.

A $3,500 price difference? AWD alone is worth that; forget that you're getting a much better platform. Hell, the US difference between 1.8T and 2.0T in the same trim for the A3 is $3,000. I question why anyone would even, for one second, consider a Jetta that runs that high. Maybe if they were aware of a hit on their life if seen in an Audi or something.

... and I think I'd still take my chances.

Ask not why the A3 isn't cheaper; ask why the Jetta is so damn high. :laugh:

Even with the low-line MMI in the Audi, you're still better off than that stupid piece of crap they pass off as good as the RNS-315 in the GLI. Can you tell the MkVI Jetta does nothing for me?

Also, they're not really similar in size.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

AWD + better performance alone is worth the extra.

I will get the base 2.0TQ + xenon over a Jetta GLI anyday.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

BTW, why did you opt for Audi Music Interface and Tire Pressure Monitoring System?

Without those, you reduce the difference by another 700?

That might make the choice even easier.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> BTW, why did you opt for Audi Music Interface and Tire Pressure Monitoring System?
> 
> Without those, you reduce the difference by another 700?
> 
> That might make the choice even easier.


Aren't they worth it? In case that the car has flat tires; and as for Audi Music Interface, just in case that it doesn't come standard with Bluetooth audio streaming, I can purchase Viseoo Tune2Air as the alternative.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

I had a feeling comments were going to be like that, when I saw the title lol...

Lets be real, they are in different classes... When you stack it up like that, the A3 looks like even a better deal... The base Quattro is at about 36K..... Base Quattro or Loaded Jetta ? I think most will agree Base Quattro wins everytime

If I didn't care about the AWD my options would be a lot wider.....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Boosted 01 R said:


> I had a feeling comments were going to be like that, when I saw the title lol...
> 
> Lets be real, they are in different classes... When you stack it up like that, the A3 looks like even a better deal... The base Quattro is at about 36K..... Base Quattro or Loaded Jetta ? I think most will agree Base Quattro wins everytime
> 
> If I didn't care about the AWD my options would be a lot wider.....


I'm normally one to take a more well-equipped car in a lower class than a stripped model in the next range up, but in the case of the A3, base isn't so base.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm normally one to take a more well-equipped car in a lower class than a stripped model in the next range up, but in the case of the A3, base isn't so base.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


This.

I think the poll needs a "neither" option. 

I can't really fathom a $36k Jetta, especially a MKVI. I'd take the A3 just for quattro, the new platform, updated 2.0 liter motor even if it meant suffering the smaller MMI display.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

U.S. pricing for loaded Jetta GLI from what I can see is just under $31,000 and not AWD. It would never occur to me to compare the 2, I think of a Jetta like I think of a Civic, Mazda 3. But for 31,000 you could get as barnstorming Accord with V6 loaded.

If you are going to compare the Jetta and A3, I would at least compare the 1.8T A3 to it, to stick to the FWD.
If you take a P+ with sport package A3 at 34,795 which is pretty well loaded loses out to the Jetta on HP and no upgraded Nav. (I personally feel I would never spend $2600 for that MMI+ pack, crazy expensive). I find the Jetta styling yawn.

I think it might be more interesting to look at the value of an A4 vs an A3, or breakdown CLA vs A3.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

No way in hell I take a GLI over the A3.

GTI - very, very probably. GLI? Nope.

GLI still rides on the old PQ35 architecture/platform. GTI and A3 are new MQB.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

I have no idea where the OP is getting those numbers, but my wife's GLI Autobahn 6MT with every option except nav cost us $26k.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> I have no idea where the OP is getting those numbers, but my wife's GLI Autobahn 6MT with every option except nav cost us $26k.


Well, keep in mind he's in Canada.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

5 minute investigation into apples-to-apples, _USA Pricing_

(keep in mind, the highest GLI trim is basically equivalent to the lowest A3 trim with Nav)

2014 GLI Autobahn DSG 
2.0T FWD
18" Wheels
HID/LED
Nav
Heated Seats
Ipod Integration / Bluetooth
$29,995 + $820 = *$30,815*

2015 A3 Premium DSG
1.8L FWD
18" Wheels
HID/LED
Nav + MMI
Heated Seats
AMI Ipod integration
$34,895 + $895 = *$35,790*


Delta = *$4,975* or 16%






For Fun (Max GLI trim vs max A3 trim):

2015 A3 Prestige DSG
2.0L AWD
18" Wheels
HID/LED
Nav + MMI
Heated Seats
Advanced Tech Pack
Sport Pack
Rear Airbags
$45,4455 + $895 = *$46,340*

Delta = *$15,525* or 50%


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

ChrisFu said:


> I have no idea where the OP is getting those numbers, but my wife's GLI Autobahn 6MT with every option except nav cost us $26k.


He is in Canada.

The packaging of the GLI in Canada is rather silly. You need to get the top package to get xenon which gets you everything else as well, hence the very high price.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

rMBA13 said:


> Aren't they worth it? In case that the car has flat tires; and as for Audi Music Interface, just in case that it doesn't come standard with Bluetooth audio streaming, I can purchase Viseoo Tune2Air as the alternative.


Well, it depends on the user I guess....as long as I get the SD card or MP3-readable CD, I don't need any special interface for Apple products....

Tire Pressure monitor....I have heard horror story about how annoying it is to switch tires because of that.....


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I think the $36,885 for the GLI is ridiculous more then anything.
There is some pricing / package set-ups in Canada that you are left scratching your head.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

The mpg for the CLA250 is 26/38/30 (city/highway/combined), do you think the Audi A3 sedan is going to be more or less fuel efficient?
Meanwhile, Audi A4 quattro automatic is terrible at 20/30/24 (city/highway/combined)


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Considering the S3 is something like 34mpg (highway or combined; can't recall) in the UK test cycle, I suspect the A3 will be pretty damn good, especially with start-stop.

My GLI is pulling about 21mpg these days. I'm anxious to get into the S3.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

The EPA site has posted numbers for some A3 models. The A3 quattro is listed as (24, 33, 27) and the cabrio 1.8 is (24, 35, 28)


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dang. The quattro driveline doesn't sap much economy from the car, it would seem. Not bad.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> Dang. The quattro driveline doesn't sap much economy from the car, it would seem. Not bad.


Haldex FTW!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

A bit more apples-to-apples:

1.8T FSI 'vert: 24/35/28
2.0TQ FSI 'vert: 23/32/26

So, a bit more of a drag, but then we don't have a way to compare the same motor with and without quattro.

I really like that you can customize the assumptions to get more accurate composite ratings on the site. With the type of driving I do, I should expect to see about 3mpg overall for my composite economy.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

I wonder if this poll would yield different vote results if it was posted in VW-specific sub-forum..


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

rMBA13 said:


> I wonder if this poll would yield different vote results if it was posted in VW-specific sub-forum..


Possibly, though with the figures you've quoted in the first post, it shouldn't. I drive a GLI and love it, but let's keep it in perspective here.

I think it really comes down to the asinine packaging of the GLI in Canada. That's just... a hot mess.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Possibly, though with the figures you've quoted in the first post, it shouldn't. I drive a GLI and love it, but let's keep it in perspective here.
> 
> I think it really comes down to the asinine packaging of the GLI in Canada. That's just... a hot mess.


Even with such ridiculous pricing though, I still frequently see GLIs on the road.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

There's no guarantee they're all high-spec, though. Or is that the only way you can buy a GLI in Canada?

Also, it probably didn't look like nearly as big of an issue before the A3 came along.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Looking at U.S. prices, DSG GLI Autobahn, no nav - MSRP - $27,925 (without destination)

Base 1.8T A3 - MSRP $29,900

Add in target price at Carsdirect.com for GLI above of $25,773 and guessing little discount and almost impossible find for the base A3 and I might take the GLI if I was going to have to take the base A3, possibly leaving with $4k in my pocket with the GLI.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dmorrow said:


> Looking at U.S. prices, DSG GLI Autobahn, no nav - MSRP - $27,925 (without destination)
> 
> Base 1.8T A3 - MSRP $29,900
> 
> Add in target price at Carsdirect.com for GLI above of $25,773 and guessing little discount and almost impossible find for the base A3 and I might take the GLI if I was going to have to take the base A3, possibly leaving with $4k in my pocket with the GLI.


Great thinking. I will be quite surprised if you're off the mark re: availability of the ad car. Can't really find a base CLA, either, can you? Not sure who would want to, but yeah...


----------



## jettagreg (Oct 4, 2000)

Plus. I have the option of a different Interior color. The GLI is fine if you want BLACK. I am getting Titanium Gray in the A3


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

jettagreg said:


> Plus. I have the option of a different Interior color. The GLI is fine if you want BLACK. I am getting Titanium Gray in the A3


This.

Last thing I want in any car is a black interior. 

My wife's Durango is tan leather/light headliner and black carpet. Its sharp as hell. She didn't know about the black carpet until we got the vehicle (we were never able to find a tan interior 2013 when we were test driving). At first she was like WTF, then she thought about it and she loves it. Doesn't show the dirt nearly as bad as the light carpet from her Odyssey.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Black interior is a no-brainer..


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

I really wish I can afford the Technik trim level with S-Line in Daytona color T.T


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

rMBA13 said:


> *Jetta GLI - $36,885*
> 
> *Audi A3 Sedan - $40,395*


Here in 'MURICA a Jetta GLI (2.0T) Autobahn with Navigation is *$29.995*. I am unable to come up with a good reason to get a A3 unless I needed Quattro or just had to have the Audi for the nameplate or aesthetics.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

GTI2Slow said:


> Here in 'MURICA a Jetta GLI (2.0T) Autobahn with Navigation is *$29.995*. I am unable to come up with a good reason to get a A3 unless I needed Quattro or just had to have the Audi for the nameplate or aesthetics.


Size is probably another reason...some people just prefer a more compact car....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Size is a big one, but platform may also be a consideration. The Jetta is an old car, quite frankly. You can lipstick it up (and they do a decent job of it), but it's some distance behind the more advanced MQB architecture at this point.


----------

